# south spain,good chose for small children?



## x-emmi (Jan 26, 2009)

hello all 

i would like some info on how it is on living in south spain near gibraltar....

we are living in france at present but in the future would like to sell up and move down to south spain,but before we go would like some info mostly about..
**whats it like for small children??(schools,sport,education)
**prices of living??
**crime rate?
**price of houses?
were looking really for the future of your son whos only 3months at the moment but feel his future is important and would like him to have a good eduction and way of life.

thankyou 
emma


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

x-emmi said:


> hello all
> 
> i would like some info on how it is on living in south spain near gibraltar....
> 
> ...


Before we decided on Spain, we were planning to move to France, cos I thought it would be better for the children and seemed altogether a better environment for kids - also i can speak french!!! However, at the time it looked like it would be easier for my husband to commute/work in spain and it seemed cheaper in Spain. Now. house prices are falling rapidly in Spain and the cost of living seems to be rising and there is mass unemployment


I guess my point is that ...well its all a matter of personal choice. Education: well a bright kid will learn anywhere, but it very much depends on what area and school you choose and that applies to every country. I think Spain is still cheaper than France, although who knows how long that will last in todays troubled world. Crime is again very much dependant on where you go - regardless of country. House prices are falling rapidly in Spain and the cost of living seems to b

We're all supposed to be in the European Union which means there shouldnt be any big differences between us all - but hey, we know thats not true!!??!

So all in all I cant really help, other to say, maybe you should come over and have a look

Jo


----------



## x-emmi (Jan 26, 2009)

jojo said:


> Before we decided on Spain, we were planning to move to France, cos I thought it would be better for the children and seemed altogether a better environment for kids - also i can speak french!!! However, at the time it looked like it would be easier for my husband to commute/work in spain and it seemed cheaper in Spain.
> 
> I guess my point is that ...well its all a matter of personal choice. Education: well a bright kid will learn anywhere, but it very much depends on what area and school you choose and that applies to every country. I think Spain is still cheaper than France, although who knows how long that will last in todays troubled world. Crime is again very much dependant on where you go - regardless of country.
> 
> ...


hay thankyou for your fast reply 

hay i think you chose right on spain i really do lol,
my partner is french but even he has diffeculties finding work here,also the prices have now gone more expencive then the uk for ie..baby milk,nappys,food in gen,clothes ect... 
france is lovely for a hoilday home or if ur retied but for us young ppl hum very behind in the time lol.
cant knock the health care tho.
we did go to south spain for 4months when was traveling and loved being down there but never was looking for children and schools as bubba was'nt around so looking now for different things.
thankyou again 
kind regards 
em


----------



## simplymojacar (Feb 1, 2009)

Spain is a great place enjoy!


----------

